# Help with identification needed



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone knows what this plant is (see pics)?
I was in Devil's Lake state park (this is WI) hiking.
There are large pastures of this plant between the fallen rocks on steep forested slopes, heavily worked by the honey bees.
Bees are from unknown source, possibly feral since the place is somewhat remote and forests are all around hiding the pastures.
Never seen this plant before (never paid attention, I should say).
It seems to be a bi-annual plant (I took a pic of the first-year plant also, pretty sure).


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

My local beeks helped out.
Leaf Cup it is.
https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/pale-flowered-leaf-cup

A good forage plant to have around (or spread the seeds in your area).


----------

